# new forum new toy with RA6 body kit



## 06RA6 (May 15, 2010)

Hi I decided to join this forum because I purchased a 2006 GTO with a RA6 body kit. It is being shipped to me next week. It was a repo and the previous owner took the rims off so it looks odd now but I will have wheels and a paint job on it in no time.

12,500 miles - the only thing I don't like about it is it's an automatic.

Here's the link:

2006 GTO

I plan on getting it all back to original except exhaust, CAI, wheels and paint. I am thinking of painting all of it the original cyclone grey and the grills and side vents black and of course remove ALL the red. The 2-tone paint with the red highlights kill the looks of this car. I will also paint the lip on the ground effects and the splitter black or carbon fiber so it would look like this one seen here:

Grey GTO RA6

I thought about having it painted identical to the 2004 SEMA show car seen here

Here is another example in brazen orange:

I think the lip and splitter painted black really does it for this kit.

I also in time plan on doing performance upgrades however I am not familiar with the LS2 motor so I am up for suggestions. I am just completing a twin turbo Stealth project so I wanted to start another one. And although cost of performance upgrades do weigh-in on my decision since I got such a good deal I can afford to put some serious money into it. I just don't want to have the slowest RA6 out there.

Does anyone know what wheels or wheel size (offset and back spacing) I would need for this?

Does anyone know how many of these RA6 kits are out there? They are very expensive on a not so expensive car so I bet not many were sold. Anyway I am very happy and I can't wait to get it next week.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I always like the kit on more subtle colors. Only downfall is if you wreck it your screwed becuase I don't belive they make it anymore. Plus the amount of install time is crazy for it. Glad to see something different for a change though. I personally wanted to do the RMR kit but couldn't find all the parts, and when I did, they wanted over $2000 just for the parts.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

i think its to busy, not a fan!!


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i personally think it would look sick white. i seen a pic of one it was just computer generated but it was sweet it looked really clean subtle yet looked like a supercar. thats just my two cents


----------



## 06RA6 (May 15, 2010)

Here is a photoshopped white one:



and yes it looks awesome. I am considering white

Thanks for the input


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

yep thats the picture! it looks just as good as i remember. well i was just wonderin how much you were planning on spending on all this work because all that stuff is really really spendy


----------



## 06RA6 (May 15, 2010)

I need to see if I can live with an automatic and if I like it I will spend $8-10K ($4k tires/wheels, $4k motor, $2k paint). If I can't live with the auto I will put tires and wheels on it paint it all Cyclone gray with black lip and splitter and sell it (no motor mods).

I think my car is close to stock (but in the engine pic I think I see a black header pipe) so I would like to find a person wanting to sell all performance items to me in one deal, Maybe somebody who unfortunately totaled his car. Then I could save some money.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i hate to break it to ya but paint will be more than that to repaint the whole car a diffent color expecially if you do the door jams hood jams and the trunk. your lookin at more like around 5-6k unless of course you know someone who will do it for ya.. me being a painter i just wanna say beware of cheaper shops.. also im not trying to rain on your parade im just lettin you know the reality


----------



## 06RA6 (May 15, 2010)

My brother owns a shop he has had five or six cars featured in magazines. He won a GM designer award at the 04 SEMA show with this car he built from a wrecked 1997 Camaro. It was on the cover /centerfold in Super Rod magazine April 2004:

He is really really good at fabbing, painting and interiors. He is my goto guy. Plus he owes me $5,000 haha


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

where are you from? i could paint it for that much if your close to az


----------



## 06RA6 (May 15, 2010)

I am near Cincinnati Ohio BTW - I edited my last post to show you a car that my brother did - check it out and tell me what you think. 

Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

damn!! well never mind lol it looks like your well taken care of ha ha:cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Not a fan of the dms kit.... IMHO the car in the link looks like a bloated goat... maybe it would look better in a very dark gray.

Any-who... if you like it, thats all that matters.


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

I didn't know that any one made a kit like that. The gray one looks kick a$$ !
That would be a wild car to have.


----------



## 06RA6 (May 15, 2010)

thanks pcviper13

Ok I called about 20 places to have custom wheels made but I can't find any under $1,000 ea except for CCW. It seems all (3) the RA6s I've seen have the CCW wheels and now I know why, because they are only $750 a piece. My maximum budget on upgrades is $10k but I am not going to spend over $5k for wheels and tires.

I talked to John at CCW and what I need is a pair of 20" x 12" or 13" rear wheels with about +19 offset (back spacing 7-1/2") 5x120mm spacing and of course I need front too. I am debating on getting 18" or 20" for the front.

He also said that the wheels the previous owner took off would only fit a GTO with the RA6 body kit - boy I would love to find him (California) and buy the wheels from him.

Let me know if there is any place you can think of that I could call for these wheels.

Thanks


----------



## Mack04Goat (May 14, 2010)

If all else fails you have the option of wheel spacers; which you could prob get custom made to look flush with your fenders, thats just the cheap way out.. and as far as paint goes, i am liking the white idea. Seems like a good project. Good find!! Good luck with it keep us posted.


----------



## 06RA6 (May 15, 2010)

Not many choices for tires and wheels so I am considering the CCW SP550 series with Nitto Invos.

Staggered
Front: 19"x10" (3" lip) with 285/30/19
Rear: 20"x12.5" (4.5" lip) with 345/25/20

$4,500 total

I do not want to pay this much but I want the deep dish (4-1/2" lip) look. To save a lot of money I could go with a smaller wheel with adaptors. It would probably look okay but I would not get that deep dish look I want and what all RA6s should have.

Let me know if anyone has different ideas

BTW - The car will be delivered tomorrow and I just bought a Precision Power Typhoon polished manifold intake also I made an appointment with a local speed shop to install a cam (238/240.605 .609 112 LSA) and tune but I need to install headers, intake, CAI and exhaust first so wish me luck.

I may have a CAI custom made by my brother since I can not make up my mind on which one to get.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

when you get your cam installed make sure you post your results... please lol not only the peak numbers but also the driveable power and the sound.. any info would be awesome also how much are they chargin ya to install the cam. thanks the reason i ask you for this is because i am looking into a cam myself and that one is a little bigger than the one i picked out but if you still have good drivable power like little loss i may change.. thanks:cheers


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

With all of the wide body BMW's out there it seems like you could find a cheaper wheel alternative but the choice that you made is a good one. I love wide body cars with the deep dish rims. It will give it a very unique look. 
Post some pics when you get it done.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

06RA6 said:


> Front: 19"x10" (3" lip) with 285/30/19
> Rear: 20"x12.5" (4.5" lip) with 345/25/20


Your cars going to handle great with meats that big! I noticed a great improvement with 18x9.5's with 265/35's on all four corners. Did you think about staying with 18's on all four for a better ride and handling?


----------



## 06RA6 (May 15, 2010)

06gtoin216 said:


> Your cars going to handle great with meats that big! I noticed a great improvement with 18x9.5's with 265/35's on all four corners. Did you think about staying with 18's on all four for a better ride and handling?


Yes I prefer 18's over 19's or 20's for ride and handling, the problem is finding a deep dish wheels that would fit. Aftermarket (off the shelf), BMW and Vette wheels could fit and look pretty good but all I've seen have high offsets and look like FWD wheels. 

My car was suppose to be delivered today but they called and said it will be early tomorrow. I can't wait - its like Christmas in May


----------



## GTOnC5owner (May 26, 2010)

*Whiskey tango is where its at this is my gto and vette*

2000 vette is stock
2004 gto 
-powder coated rims
-slp grilles
-whsikey tango spoiler
-koni suspension kit
-KN intake
-Dual Magnaflow X pipe exhaust
-rear bumper cut out for dual exhaust 
-team scss pod and gauges
-Performance slotted and drilled rotors calipers lines pads


----------



## 06RA6 (May 15, 2010)

Update:

I ordered rear 20" X 12.5" CCW T10 with 345/25/20 Nitto Invos and the front will be 19" x 10.5" with 285/30/19.

The shipping company damage the car when it was being transported, over $7K in damage. Needless to say I am not happy about it. Luckily my brother owns a rod shop and yes it will still cost me over $5K for body and paint work.

I have installed OBX headers, Magnaflow cat-back, K+N CAI, ported throttle body and Typoon intake manifold. In a few days (I hope) I will have it dyno tuned and install the 160° thermostat and JHP dash gauges.

I am really considering painting it white with the black lip and spoiler like the PS one in my previous post. However I have never (ok maybe once) seen a white super/muscle car. What do you guys think? 

The headers were a bitch to install! lol


----------



## 06RA6 (May 15, 2010)

Here's a few pics:

I used emery cloth to remove the scratches I made on the intake manifold I need to polish it. I wished I would of got the anodized aluminum coil covers (not the chrome). Oh well live and learn. Oh and I am really not that low on PS fluid the car is jacked up in the front right now.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Why is it costing YOU to repair the damage the shipping company caused? 
Not to flame but, man you are throwing gobs and gobs at money at this car, to add another 5K to repair damage caused by shipping company that has insurance ( I would assume you used a company that is insured) you got a ton of money in a car that to me makes no sense... 

If they caused 7K in damage why not go after them and use that money to repair the car and paint to your specs? Just my .02 its your $$


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

06RA6 said:


> Here is a photoshopped white one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never been a big fan of white. But, with that body kit, it sure looks SHARP!




GTO JUDGE said:


> Why is it costing YOU to repair the damage the shipping company caused?
> Not to flame but, man you are throwing gobs and gobs at money at this car, to add another 5K to repair damage caused by shipping company that has insurance ( I would assume you used a company that is insured) you got a ton of money in a car that to me makes no sense...
> 
> If they caused 7K in damage why not go after them and use that money to repair the car and paint to your specs? Just my .02 its your $$


I was wondering the same thing......


----------



## 06RA6 (May 15, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Why is it costing YOU to repair the damage the shipping company caused?
> Not to flame but, man you are throwing gobs and gobs at money at this car, to add another 5K to repair damage caused by shipping company that has insurance ( I would assume you used a company that is insured) you got a ton of money in a car that to me makes no sense...
> 
> If they caused 7K in damage why not go after them and use that money to repair the car and paint to your specs? Just my .02 its your $$



I am going after the transportation company and yes they are insured. I have a good (documented) case so I am pretty sure I will get compensated in time. But nothing is for sure and I need to get this project done regardless.

As for sticking gobs and gobs of money at this car- mmm I have about 24k in it which includes 5k in tires and wheels. My brother owes me 5K so he will do it right for even less than that. So I will have about 28K total which includes body work, paint, cam and tune. Minus the 7k from the transportation company I will have about 21K in a show quality high performance RA6. How much do you have in your goat? Is it an RA6?

I like having a rare car and the RA6 GTO is just that and if done right can be very attractive to the right buyer. No I am not planing on selling it but I want it done once and done right.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

06RA6 said:


> I am going after the transportation company and yes they are insured. I have a good (documented) case so I am pretty sure I will get compensated in time. But nothing is for sure and I need to get this project done regardless.
> 
> As for sticking gobs and gobs of money at this car- mmm I have about 24k in it which includes 5k in tires and wheels. My brother owes me 5K so he will do it right for even less than that. So I will have about 28K total which includes body work, paint, cam and tune. Minus the 7k from the transportation company I will have about 21K in a show quality high performance RA6. *How much do you have in your goat? Is it an RA6?
> *
> I like having a rare car and the RA6 GTO is just that and if done right can be very attractive to the right buyer. No I am not planing on selling it but I want it done once and done right.


Which goat? the '70 has $$ in it no RA6 but RA III. The '05 has a few $ in it. 
Not chastising you for dumping $ in the car, the way your post read you accepted the fact your car was damaged by the movers and were resigned to the fact of eating the 7K yourself. It's not in me to allow someone to damage my property and accept it and foot the bill for it. You now say you are going after them but its not a certainty you'll be compensated. That would be me priority before anything. Litigation costs $$. GOOD LUCK.

If the RA6 was available when I ordered mine, I'd have one in the garage. I personally wouldn't throw that $$ to mod mine out, but then again many wouldn't throw $$ at a 40 year old car. It's all in what you want.


----------



## GoatingAround (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you have any pics of what the rear bumper looks like in the RA6 body kit?


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

so far thats 3 different colors of the RA6 ive seen. one orange, on black, and then this....i love the tone of gray thats already on it and white will really make that beast stick out


----------



## 06RA6 (May 15, 2010)

Nate said:


> so far thats 3 different colors of the RA6 ive seen. one orange, on black, and then this....i love the tone of gray thats already on it and white will really make that beast stick out


Yeah Nate I agree so I am thinking to paint it all the same silver color with black in the same place as the orange Wayward car. But I know white would really look sick however it would take a lot more work. This year silver next year maybe white.


----------



## 06RA6 (May 15, 2010)

GoatingAround said:


> Do you have any pics of what the rear bumper looks like in the RA6 body kit?



UPS is delivering my rims and tires tomorrow so I will post some photos after I get them on - hopefully Thursday but maybe Friday because I have to work until 6 and put on the crossdrilled rotors too.

Hey Nate I found this pic of a different RA6

http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/texas-members/624541-2006-gto-ra6-up-auction.html


----------



## 06RA6 (May 15, 2010)

Some good news - I got my tires and wheels today so I spent a few hours after work putting them on. My plan was to install the crossdrilled rotors at the same time. I could not get the front rotor off and after about an hour I just gave up on it. So it took me a little longer than I thought because of the rotor ordeal and because I had to run to Autozone and get some spring rubbers and install them in the rear springs.

There was only about 1" clearance between the rear tires and fender and I know that is not enough. Now I have about 2-1/4" clearance so I'm good. I still have to trim (grind off) the ends of the front 5 mph bumper because when I turn the front tires all the way it is rubbing there. All and all I really like them. Hear are a few pics but I took them in a hurry and it was late.


----------



## 06RA6 (May 15, 2010)

Here's a couple pics I took in the daytime


----------



## m14socom (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but does anyone know where to get one of these kits?


----------

